# MAC Access Datenbank in Java verwenden - Treiberproblem



## babuschka (13. Dez 2010)

hi leute!
ich habe das problem dass ich für die schule ein projekt machen muss in welchem ich von java aus auf eine *.mdb datenbank zugreife. klappt unter windows auch alles ganz gut, nur hab ich ein MacBook und da läuft das mit dem treiber nicht.

hier mal mein code:


```
String url = ("jdbc:odbc:Adressen");
Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver").newInstance();
con = DriverManager.getConnection(url,"sdf","dfr");
```

ich bekomm immer eine exception dass der compiler die treiberklasse nicht findet. 
ich hab aber extra einen odbc-treiber installiert.

wäre für hilfe sehr dankbar!

mfg


----------



## z-mon (13. Dez 2010)

Hallo Mario,

also ich weiß von meinem Studienkollegen damals das die auch immer arge Probleme damit hatten auf eine Access Datenbank unter MacOs zuzugreifen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne habe sie dafür das OS switchen müssen.

Nicht nur unter MacOs, sondern auch unter Linux gibt es die "Probleme" nicht auf eine Access DB ohne weiteres zuzugreifen. Versuch dein Glück mal mit Jackcess.

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Dez 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, läuft Access nur unter Windows. Du kannst mal versuchen, die DB so einzubinden, wie hier beschrieben: Datenbankverbindung (Java) - Byte-Welt Wiki

Unter Linux funktioniert das nicht, wie das unter MacOS ist, kannst du jetzt mal ausprobieren.


----------

